# Blaupunkt santa cruz mp36



## Scott1980 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have just received a Santa Cruz head unit from eBay, plugged it straight into my 1999 VW bora. It won't even light up. Do I need an adapter or a replacement?


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

is the radio fuse bad? is it the same radio as was stock?


----------



## Scott1980 (Nov 4, 2011)

It's to replace the standard VW gamma head unit, and I checked the fuses. All seems in order, just wondered if the plug configuration was different between the gamma head unit and the Santa Cruz? Even though the plugs are the same shape.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Scott1980 said:


> It's to replace the standard VW gamma head unit, and I checked the fuses. All seems in order, just wondered if the plug configuration was different between the gamma head unit and the Santa Cruz? Even though the plugs are the same shape.


 That would be YES they are different! You cant just plug it in and hope it works, you need to wire each wire as the aftermarket head unit says what its for. If you don't know what wire goes to what try contacting the manufacturer(Blaupunkt) see if they will help you.


----------

